# Here I'm coming back with another question



## Whodunit

In this thread, Samantha Lee admitted that it is quite difficult to translate the simple English sentence _Here I'm coming back with another question_. It is easily translatable into most European languages, but it seems to be a problem with Chinese. 

Is there a better possibility than 我又有问题需要你们帮忙解答, which seems quite verbose and not very literal?


----------



## Dawei

What about just 我再有问题? 

"Here I'm coming back with another question" sounds a little strange to me even in English...


----------



## Anatoli

I don't think it's untranslatable, if it's understood. I understand the phrase but I wouldn't say so in English.

How about?:
我*又*有另一个问题


----------



## samanthalee

The problem is fitting "coming back with" into the Chinese sentence.
I think I've found the solution: 我又回来了, 还想再请教你们一个问题。
I'm not sure if this translation is coloured by my English. I need the other native Chinese speakers' help on vetting this.


----------



## samanthalee

Note: The interesting discussion on the difference between *又 *and* 再* is now split from this thread and has its own thread here：*又/再*


----------



## Whodunit

Dawei said:


> What about just 我再有问题?



When I tried to express the idea in Chinese, I used the word 有, too, but wasn't sure if it can be used like that in Chinese. I'd like to hear a native speaker's opinion about your version, Dawei. However, it simply means _I have another question_.



> "Here I'm coming back with another question" sounds a little strange to me even in English...



What would you think about _returning_ instead of _coming back_? If you have a better suggestion, please tell me. 



samanthalee said:


> I think I've found the solution: 我又回来了, 还想再请教你们一个问题。



Thanks! Tell me, if I read it correctly as _wo3 you4 hui2 lai5 le5, huan2 xiang3 zai4 qing3 jiao4 ni3 men5 yi1 ge4 wen4 ti2_.



> I'm not sure if this translation is coloured by my English. I need the other native Chinese speakers' help on vetting this.



It sounds quite verbose, but I guess it covers the meaning.


----------



## samanthalee

It's _hai2 xiang3 zai4 qing3 jiao4 ni3 men5 yi2 ge4 wen4 ti2_.
Changing the tone on 一 from yi1 to yi2 is optional. The Northern Chinese will probably use yi2 while the Southern Chinese tend to use yi1.


----------



## chloe1512

Im from the Southeast Chinese , but we say yi2 in this sentence  . 
wo3   hai2   xiang3   zai4   qing3   jiao4   ni3   men5   yi2   ge4  wen4  ti2.


----------



## Dawei

Whodunit said:


> What would you think about _returning_ instead of _coming back_? If you have a better suggestion, please tell me.



Hi whodunit, 
I would just keep it simple and say "I'm back with another question" or even just "Back with another question." "Here I'm coming..." is too many words and sounds a little awkward, although there is nothing grammatically wrong with it.


----------



## Whodunit

samanthalee said:


> It's _hai2 xiang3 zai4 qing3 jiao4 ni3 men5 yi2 ge4 wen4 ti2_.
> Changing the tone on 一 from yi1 to yi2 is optional. The Northern Chinese will probably use yi2 while the Southern Chinese tend to use yi1.



That's very interesting.  Thanks for the correction. Funnily enough, the word 还 read as huan2 has something to do with _returning_, too, but in the sense of paying back. 


Dawei said:


> Hi whodunit,
> I would just keep it simple and say "I'm back with another question" or even just "Back with another question." "Here I'm coming..." is too many words and sounds a little awkward, although there is nothing grammatically wrong with it.



Yes, you're right. That would sound best in English. DO you think there's a translation of _back_ in this sense for Chinese?


----------



## Dawei

Whodunit said:


> Yes, you're right. That would sound best in English. DO you think there's a translation of _back_ in this sense for Chinese?



I like Samantha's suggestion (我又回来了)


----------



## Dragonseed

我又回來問問題了  sounds right to me too.
又  to indicate a repetition (and conveys the idea that the speaker him/herself finds it a little exagerated, which I feel was the case with "Here I am coming back")
回來  for 'coming back', obviously, but I feel this is an actual, physical movement (not figurative: the speaker has left the room since his/her last question)
問問題  to ask a question, maybe a liittle familiar, as opposed to Samanthalee's 请教你们一个问题  which is probably more polite
了  indicates that the coming back has occured, and the question is coming now.


----------

